# Etched Knives



## Macilvaine33 (Jul 10, 2015)

I would love to see pictures of any etched knives out there. I really enjoy the artwork that goes into the side of each blade.

Thanks,

-Macilvaine33


----------



## daveb (Jul 10, 2015)

See Dave Martell's gallery page. Should keep you busy for awhile.


----------



## Macilvaine33 (Jul 11, 2015)

What does a lower end Martell knife cost?


----------



## chinacats (Jul 11, 2015)

No such thing...


----------



## havox07 (Jul 11, 2015)

You could go the route of a hiromoto or another knife and have Dave etch it. Or even etch it yourself it isn't a very difficult process.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 11, 2015)

Macilvaine33 said:


> What does a lower end Martell knife cost?



Agree with chinacats, Dave lists his prices on his sub forum http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...nives-Styles-Sizes-Configurations-amp-Pricing

I imagine you could make it more or less expensive depending on th*e* handle options


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 11, 2015)

When you say etched, do you mean engraved or sort of the "etched Damascus" (wavy look to the entire blade). I have some carbon steel knives that have a dragon and flower, but they aren't too special. Watanabe does engravings http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/engraving.htm

Also not sure if this is the best location for this thread (but it's late on a Saturday and my judgment is faded)?


----------



## chinacats (Jul 11, 2015)

tjangula said:


> When you say etched, do you mean engraved or sort of the "etched Damascus" (wavy look to the entire blade). I have some carbon steel knives that have a dragon and flower, but they aren't too special. Watanabe does engravings http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/engraving.htm
> 
> Also not sure if this is the best location for this thread (but it's late on a Saturday and my judgment is faded)?




Etching is a chemical process using pcb etchant...it darkens the parts that will darken and the other parts resist...see Dave's Hiromoto spa treatment. There is also a video of Murray Carter etching a blade but don't have the link.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 12, 2015)

chinacats brought up a good point, the generally accepted use of the term "etched" (at least in the knife world) is as described. If you refer to another possible use of the word, etching could possibly be construed as engraving. Initially I wasn't sure what was being requested when I picked up on artwork and the singular use of side of the blade (versus the entire blade. 



> I really enjoy the artwork that goes into the side of each blade.



Btw, welcome to KKF


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 12, 2015)

tjangula said:


> chinacats brought up a good point, the generally accepted use of the term "etched" (at least in the knife world) is as described. If you refer to another possible use of the word, etching could possibly be construed as engraving. Initially I wasn't sure what was being requested when I picked up on artwork and the singular use of side of the blade (versus the entire blade. Btw, welcome to KKF



When the OP says "etched", he is not referring to a blade that has been processed to enhance the damascus contrast or to darken the exposed core metal, but rather a blade that looks like this:





Anyone who is curious can find more information at http://www.francineetchedknives.com/index.php.

Rick


----------



## chinacats (Jul 12, 2015)

Once again, thanks for clearing that up PT


----------



## Macilvaine33 (Jul 12, 2015)

chinacats said:


> No such thing...



I should rephrase: What does a lower priced Martell knife cost? I did not want to implicate that Martell knives are low end. Apologies.


----------



## Macilvaine33 (Jul 12, 2015)

tjangula said:


> Agree with chinacats, Dave lists his prices on his sub forum http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...nives-Styles-Sizes-Configurations-amp-Pricing
> 
> I imagine you could make it more or less expensive depending on th*e* handle options



Thank you, this link is great! I should have looked a little deeper in this section of the forums.


----------



## Macilvaine33 (Jul 12, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> When the OP says "etched", he is not referring to a blade that has been processed to enhance the damascus contrast or to darken the exposed core metal, but rather a blade that looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 28260
> 
> ...



YES! precisely. This is what I intended to ask about. As the link explains, "etched" is the term Francine uses, but one could also say "engraved" which makes sense, possibly even more accurate. Anyways, I am familiar with Francine knives, and have a good collection of them. Does anybody know of any other makers that "engrave" or "etch" images into the blade?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 12, 2015)

Macilvaine33 said:


> YES! precisely. This is what I intended to ask about. As the link explains, "etched" is the term Francine uses, but one could also say "engraved" which makes sense, possibly even more accurate. Anyways, I am familiar with Francine knives, and have a good collection of them. Does anybody know of any other makers that "engrave" or "etch" images into the blade?



Jon Broida of Japanese Knife Imports carries a few engraved knives




as does Tosho Knife Arts




I think I've seen other engraved knives in the past from other vendors like Knifewear and Japanese Chef's Knife.

The practice is probably more popular for blades that are meant as display pieces rather than working knives.

Rick


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 12, 2015)

Watanabe does custom engraving (I like the bear)
http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/engraving.htm


----------



## Castalia (Jul 13, 2015)

Like this?





From:

http://japanesechefsknife.com/SPECIALS.html#MizuHonyakiYanagi


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 13, 2015)

Macilvaine33 said:


> Does anybody know of any other makers that "engrave" or "etch" images into the blade?





Pensacola Tiger said:


> The practice is probably more popular for blades that are meant as display pieces rather than working knives.



Macilvaine33 if you want something more affordable that you could use as well, you could get a Misono Swedish steel with the dragon. Not as fancy as others, but strikes a balance. They also offer a flower engraving on some smaller Gyutos and santokus. They are carbon so require a bit of additional care. 

There's a pic in this thread: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...use-(carbon-or-stainless)?p=364552#post364552


----------



## Macilvaine33 (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow, those are sweet. Ill have to look into those as well. Thanks!


----------

